# Free Chihuahua Dog ID Tag



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I went to the OCSPCA dog walk today and this one company is giving away free all natural dog ids. The website is www.dogwoodids.com and the coupon code is SPCA. You can select the style and the breed and up to 4 lines of text. In order to get them free you have to order one at a time, but the guy at the walk said you could order as many as you wanted. I have ordered Chloe and Colette each one and then I was even thinking of ordering the large circle size and writing Christmas 2010 on the back and use it as a Christmas ornament. There website says they ship to other countries, but I don't know if it would be free though.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

They're not totally free. They charge $1.95 for shipping! Thanks for the info.

I just ordered the Chi Heart-shaped one & wasn't charged shipping although it said $1.95 shipping? Can't wait to get it.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks!! Bailey was in need of a new tag and that one is really cute! Even at $1.95...its a great deal


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Cool ordered one for Zoey then also ordered a Poodle one for my sister's dog Monet, and got it for $5.00 (I am going to give it to my sister for her birthday (early) as well as a care package for Monet I have been working on. Not bad, it looks really nice. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Those are really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I ordered four - two as ID tags and two for Christmas ornaments. I did four separate orders and it does say $1.95 shipping on each order however the coupon is for $8.90 and the reciept email I received says total $0.00. The guy at the walk said you could order as many as you wanted but the coupon code expires in 30 days. They are really cute from the free samples they passed out at their booth.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It was completely free for me, too, the coupon code covered the shipping. Wonder why its not working for everyone?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I ordered one too and it said 0.00 balance! I didn't pay anything! Can't wait to get it. Thanks so much for the link and code.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I also ordered completely free! Did two separate orders and got one for ChiChi and one for my Sheltie Aonghus!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I ordered two in two separate orders...was free for me, too. And I'm in Canada. =) Thanks for this!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I got one for Draco...it was totally free. I can't wait to get it. Good idea about using the large on as a Christmas Ornament.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I ordered as well, totally free. No shipping. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I ordered some too! All free!
Thanks for giving us the coupon code. That was very thoughtful of you!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I ordered several as well. Thank you so much for the code and link. I ca't wait to get them.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

thank you so much for sharing. i ordered the large one for my keychain. thanks again. kim


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered some it was free even to the uk will see if they arrive


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I just ordered several as well...it says $1.95 shipping then the complete total is $0.00 when I complete checkout...I ordered a large circle one & wrote christmas 2010 on the back...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It says -$1.95 meaning u still have $1.95 to spend


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> It says -$1.95 meaning u still have $1.95 to spend


is that what everyone else is seeing & thinking they are still paying for the ID?

The site is being all screwey for me now the options are ontop of the chi pics & the small size option anyone else having this issue?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

woodard2009 said:


> They're not totally free. They charge $1.95 for shipping! Thanks for the info.
> 
> I just ordered the Chi Heart-shaped one & wasn't charged shipping although it said $1.95 shipping? Can't wait to get it


not sure if you are aware of this or not but when you posted the link to the one you ordered you have put your phone # up for everyone to see..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Possibly I dunno but the email comes through suing 0.00 but will see ive ordered loads


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

haha Ive ordered loads of them too..just need 1 more fr Chili but cant click on the chi pic...still trying though..Ive also thought about getting another one for use as a keychain.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha i got the chis the peace sign a big one one for my mates yorkie onefor my mums friends dog 2 for my ss gotta order 2 more tho lmao I bet they don't send mine hahaha


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im up to a total of 5 right now but I want 2 more..the site wont let me click make a tag anymore humm maybe they are on to my greedyness lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha I've ordered more than that ill try do 2 more bahahaha they better arrive ha


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I cant get on anymore!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> Im up to a total of 5 right now but I want 2 more..the site wont let me click make a tag anymore humm maybe they are on to my greedyness lol


 LOL, the guy at the booth even got up on the stage and announced you could order as many as you wanted! The fair was REALLY crowded so probably their website got overwhelmed last night. They probably weren't expecting such a huge response. I think I will try and order a few more too to use as keychains - GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MakNLFi said:


> LOL, the guy at the booth even got up on the stage and announced you could order as many as you wanted! The fair was REALLY crowded so probably their website got overwhelmed last night. They probably weren't expecting such a huge response. I think I will try and order a few more too to use as keychains - GREAT idea!!!!


lol my first email from them said like order 108 then my last one from them was like order # 145 so they are being swamped with orders..I wonder if they will actually send out the tags...I want one for my keychain but the options are still across the chi pic so I cant get it to click on it...anyone else have this issue?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

waaaa! still cant get the chi pic to work!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> waaaa! still cant get the chi pic to work!


I figured it out! The options are over writing the Chihuahua picture on my computer too, but if you click on the far right corner of the Chihuahua picture it let's you select it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol I'm half those orders bahaha I'll be intrigued to see if they arrive here


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok I still cant access the chi so I called to let them know about the issue..aparently Im not the only complainer out there having the issue..It seems to be just with internet explorer though...the guy also asked if I was at the SPCA event to hear about the free offer for tags lol I went with yes yes i was...The site was apparently just launched on Saturday..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lmao so was I :roll: brandi u called me right bahaha they gonna go broke


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im shocked that you can order as many as you like...they didnt think this through apparently...some of us have alot of dogs


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> ok I still cant access the chi so I called to let them know about the issue..aparently Im not the only complainer out there having the issue..It seems to be just with internet explorer though...the guy also asked if I was at the SPCA event to hear about the free offer for tags lol I went with yes yes i was...The site was apparently just launched on Saturday..


Here, try my link:

DogWoodIDs | Durable Wood Dog Tags | Custom Dog Tags | DogWoodIDs.com


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

hahaha these poor people...gonna be sending out so many free tags.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think I'll get mine

Can people post when they arrive please

They didn't think this through clearlu


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive just spoken with the guy from customer support & aparently the offer was supposed to be for volunteers & people who attend the SPCA events & their friends so dont thinlk they expected the whole CP forum to know about it lol oh well live & learn


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

Great link, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They must have a quota my last order number was 145 or something so really 145 is not a lot


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

cant decide what one to order for my keychain & what it should say..Im torn between Chihuahua Mom & I love my Chi's


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So cool! Thanks very much for posting this. I just ordered two of them.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I ordered some of them. It's up to order #361 now. I hope some of them are paying orders.


----------



## Chihuahua Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing!! I ordered one for all my babies and one for my keychain!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They aren't shipping to the uk anymore  don't think I'll get mine then


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

When I ordered my two I did not do them in separate orders. I was charged $5.00 for shipping. That's ok, some of us have to pay I guess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I ordered one too and it said 0.00 balance! I didn't pay anything! Can't wait to get it. Thanks so much for the link and code.


did u guys still enter ur credit card? I just clicked proceed with checkout since it was $-1.95 i didnt bother entering my # not sure if it will send still it said order sent


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wellt hey emailed me saying all 3 orders went thru i wonder if they will send them all to us people who ordered a lot lol I wanna order 2 more for my big dogs


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bahahaha I doubt I'll get mine will be interested to see tho u know!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I tried to make one but it gets hung up and never showed it in my cart.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I got an email today saying there was too many orders so they're cancelling my order unless I pay shipping lol


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I got an email today saying there was too many orders so they're cancelling my order unless I pay shipping lol


 1.95 per tag that you ordered?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I got an email today saying there was too many orders so they're cancelling my order unless I pay shipping lol


Hmmm.....wonder how many they expected to get? 1 or 2? Seriously....don't offer something for free if you don't want to give it away for free.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha it makes me laugh just a little...it must have been a nightmare for them...wake up, do your thing, go to work, check your e-mail...find out you have a TON of work to do and find out NONE of its being paid for...lol. Noooot too well thought out on their part.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I cant order them because im In canada


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok I got an email saying that they will be doing special offers for international people with codes etc anyway if I want mine I can pay shipping which I am as I got them for my ss and a few friends too. Flat rate shipping was $13.95 which is about £10 so I'm happy to pay that will see if they arrive!!

I think they're a little silly not to think that people would tell people who would tell people and their friends bahaha oh the naivety


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I got the same email, Sarah. 

We're not ordering them at the moment though, Just paid Maisies entry fee's for our clubs limit show so a little broke right now!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I think they're a little silly not to think that people would tell people who would tell people and their friends bahaha oh the naivety


Yeah that was pretty naive of them to think it would be kept a secret. I bet when all the orders started coming in they really started getting nervous! But hey it's their own fault - they guy said order as MANY as you want - they will all be free! I guess he never imagined he would get orders outside Orange County, California much less international orders!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got this email about the dogs tags:

Friends, 

Thank you so much for ordering from DogWoodIDs.com. We had no idea that the little booth we had at the OCSPCA Fun Run would generate such an overwhelming response. Thank you for spreading the word. DogWoodIDs is a totally new site and so, still has some kinks to work out. We sincerely appreciate your patience.

Our latest shipment of Birch had some weather delays. We’ve just been told that it won’t arrive at our facility until Monday, October 18th. We apologize for the delay and assure you that your tag(s) will be made the moment we get our supplies and they’ll be sent out as fast as possible. The response to our FREE TAG offer has been incredibly well-received and we hope that you will bear with us as we get through our first 30 days. Thank you again and please do not hesitate to contact us with any questions.

All the best,
The DogWoodIDs Team
---------------------------------------------------------------
So it looks like they are going out, nice!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I got the same e-mail yesterday.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That sucks !  I wish I'd seen this soon enough to get in on it.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> That sucks !  I wish I'd seen this soon enough to get in on it.


Did you try bc I think it's good til the end of the month.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> That sucks !  I wish I'd seen this soon enough to get in on it.


Heather you should be able to still get one! They told me at the booth at the fair that the coupon code was going to be good for 30 days and that was on Oct. 3rd. Go check out their site. You just need to order one at a time in order to get them free.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh! Well okay let me try...


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I did it! One for each pup. It cut off my text at the end so there's only one part of my city name on it lol but oh well, it's totally fine! I got Roxy a paw print and Billa a peace sign.

Ah yes, I forgot to say thank you!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

This is great! Thank You!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I was able to order one this time.  YaY


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow just checked out the site again & they have added alot more breeds & designs now...


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww this sucks I can't get one because I'm from Scotland  awwww I was so excited to get one!! aww well  Thanks anyway  xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I neve got that email and I paid for shipping they said 6-10 days for me so end of week I'll send a nice email and ask  

I wanted paw prints too lol dont think I can ads on tho


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I got that email too...I was bad & ordered some more..the pawprint & heart were just too cute to pass up...I also want a chi with the cross bones...too bad they didnt have all the options up when I first ordered...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha I am ordering more too. Worst comes to worst they just don't send them to us. I think I should get some of the first ones soon...I was orders 30-33ish so come on, get on it, guys!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I really like the new designs. So much so...I tried on 2 occasions to order and their website will not accept my CC info  Gee....I guess they dont want paying customers


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe i ordered one when u guys posted about this. got the same e-mail foggy got, at first the site was being all weird and not workin and then couple hours later it worked  still waiting on it though  thanks!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone received their id yet? Im starting to think they arent sending them out..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haven't got mine yet! Don't think they're coming either.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

My order number was like 30 something...still havent gotten it either. Beginning to wonder myself. I ordered again 2 weeks ago (paying order) and my order number was in the 500's. They havent even debted my account yet


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It might just be one of those places that takes forever to send things out.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They sent an email out a while back saying they were overwhelmed and were waiting for an order of Dogwood on the 16th or 17th, then were going to start filling orders. We paid for one as well and it was charged, so going to give them a few more weeks, then do a dispute.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I paid for postage but I'm in uk am gonna contact and ask and say they xmas presents


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've never heard anything from them. I couldn't order first time i tried but tried the next day and was successful. I ordered 2 for leila.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I too received the email saying that they were overwhelmed and that they were waiting on the shipment of wood and that they would be shipping out soon. I wonder if they actually thought that they weren't going to get bombarded with tons of orders when they go to a dog walk to raise money for the SPCA and announce over the speaker that the tags were free and you could order as many as you wanted - good grief there were 100's of people there and naturally not everyone is going to keep the "secret" to themselves! I wonder how many other people posted their coupon code online on other websites. I guess they figured they would only get maybe 100 or less orders - I bet they never offer anything free ever again. LOL


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I made two orders and haven't heard a thing. I hope they send them!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol!!! still waiting haha!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got a response yesterday all international are being sent this week so 6-10 days shipping time


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone get theirs yet? I just got off the phone with them and they said they just started shipping last couple of days. They had a problem with getting the wood


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Anyone get theirs yet? I just got off the phone with them and they said they just started shipping last couple of days. They had a problem with getting the wood


Stupid, LOL. Why would you offer tags you don't even have the damn tree for!? They could've chopped one down themselves in the past 2 months hahaha.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol kristiiiiii! So true hahahaha :x i shouldve offered them some wood lol. I got a year supply in my backyard


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone got theres yet? still wiating here...


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> anyone got theres yet? still wiating here...


I just got them today.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

How do you order a free one?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It was a special a company was having like 2 months ago, I don't think they have the special going on anymore as it was only good for a month.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They emailed me back saying all orders went out last week which was a week later than they told me last time


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We got ours. They are cool I guess, LOL BUT HUGE! We are just gonna use them to put on bags and crates and stuff we bring to shows.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> We got ours. They are cool I guess, LOL BUT HUGE! We are just gonna use them to put on bags and crates and stuff we bring to shows.


glad Im not the only one who thought they were huge....I was kinda disappointed when I received them is it wrong to be glad that I didnt pay for them?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I still haven't received mine - maybe they caught on I was the one that gave out their free coupon. LOL Well when or if I get mine I'll be kinda glad they are big though because I ordered the star shaped ones because I wanted to use them a Christmas tree ornaments.  I also ordered the smallest size too hoping it would be the right size for an ID tag, so we shall see I guess but I'm not holding my breath. Oh well can't complain since they were free.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol I personally didnt think the large ones were all that large...I got one for an ornament too..


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I received mine today....well most of mine. I didn't get Lola's.  I hope they're sending it.
I don't think they are tooooo big. They are larger than I expected but are very light weight so they are usable, and cute.  
I will probably just attach them to their crates. The tags are to big for Lola, but I still want hers so I can attach it to her side of the crate. If hers doesn't come in I will probably end up buying one.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I got 2 of mine today, my goldens & my sisters poodle Monet's. I really like them and don't think they are overly large for those dogs. Hoping I get Ziva & Zoey's soon.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I got Midgie's ID tags today! I forgot how many I ordered for her but I got 2--a star w/ a chi & a heart w/ a chi. I put the star on her collar as it was smaller than the heart. I'm going to put the heart on one of her other collars. They are adorable! Had no idea they were going to be wood, but I like them. I'm going to make sure I thank them!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I finally received mine yesterday.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

3 arrived today it said sample so I hope the other 9 arrive soon 

They're nice the chi is ugly and they did one really big so idk they're too big for the girls tho although they are light I don't want them looking like mr t in wood so will attach to other bits


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish I would have seen this sooner!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I got mine yesterday too, except I ended up with duplicates because I ordered some for tags, some for Christmas tree ornaments and some for keychains, but I got multiple "ornaments" so I think my order got messed up but that's okay - not going to complain since they were free.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

MakNLFi said:


> I got mine yesterday too, except I ended up with duplicates because I ordered some for tags, some for Christmas tree ornaments and some for keychains, but I got multiple "ornaments" so I think my order got messed up but that's okay - not going to complain since they were free.


my order was a bit messed up to. Then today I got conformation that thet were being sent out so now Im wondering if Im getting more of the ones i just got...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I got my 2 last week, I think they're cute. I wouldn't use them on collars (too big and mine don't wear collars anyway) but 'll use them on something or other. 



Daisydoo said:


> 3 arrived today it said sample so I hope the other 9 arrive soon They're nice the chi is ugly and they did one really big so idk they're too big for the girls tho although they are light I don't want them looking like mr t in wood so will attach to other bits


Mr. T in wood. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

foggy said:


> Mr. T in wood. :lol:


I pity the fool haha


----------

